# Potencia con led proteccion encendido



## erc153

buenas a todos.... les paso a contar mi problema... tengo una potencia xXx xa-4002 colocada en el auto (adjunto la imagen) y de un rato para el otro dejó de funcionar y solo queda la luz encendida color roja de proteccion, lo cual me parece rarisimo porque hacia horas que estaba funcionando en perfectas condiciones y apague el equipo y cuando lo vuelvo a encender... nada! solo la luz roja.. y no sale señal de audio... quedo totalmente "bloqueada"

Estoy desconcertado... desarme la potencia y todo ok... nada de capacitores inchados... los fusibles estan bien... nada raro en temperaturas altas, ni tampoco olores raros o quemaduras o pistas cortadas... Conecte solo la tension y hace lo mismo.. queda la luz roja encendida..

A ver si me dan una mano por donde empesar a buscar fallas porque la verdad que ni idea...


Desde ya muchas gracias
Salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola erc.
Aca te paso algunas cosas para verificar en tu potencia.
1- verifica que no tengas coninua en la salida de altavoces. Si esasi tienes un canal con los transistores de salida quemados.
2 - verifica que tienes la tension simetrica entre los colectores de los transistores de salida y masa y ademas en la fuente elevadora. Si te falta alguna rama tambien se protegera.
3 - verifica que no tengas volado en integrado de entrada y que este enviando continua a las etapas de potencia que luego estas amplifican (muy raro)
4 - Verifica que no tengas alguno de los capacitores de la fuente en cortocircuito (aunque no esten inchados midiendo con un tester en diodos debe cargarse  descargarse.
5- verifica quetienes los +15 y - 15 que alimentan la etapa preamplificadorfiadora y que no este mandando continua a las etapas de salida.
6 - verifica que el sisema de encendido este habilitado. Generalente este arranca unos segundos luego de dar tension al remoto de la unidad.

bueno, espero te ayude a resolver tu problema

seguimos en contacto

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Dano

erc153 dijo:
			
		

> buenas a todos.... les paso a contar mi problema... tengo una potencia xXx xa-4002 colocada en el auto (adjunto la imagen) y de un rato para el otro dejó de funcionar y solo queda la luz encendida color roja de proteccion, lo cual me parece rarisimo porque hacia horas que estaba funcionando en perfectas condiciones y apague el equipo y cuando lo vuelvo a encender... nada! solo la luz roja.. y no sale señal de audio... quedo totalmente "bloqueada"
> 
> Estoy desconcertado... desarme la potencia y todo ok... nada de capacitores inchados... los fusibles estan bien... nada raro en temperaturas altas, ni tampoco olores raros o quemaduras o pistas cortadas... Conecte solo la tension y hace lo mismo.. queda la luz roja encendida..
> 
> A ver si me dan una mano por donde empesar a buscar fallas porque la verdad que ni idea...
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias
> Salu2



¿Probaste desconectar los cables que van a los parlantes?

Saludos


----------



## erc153

Primero que todo agradezco mucho a Juan Jose, porque la verdad que te pasaste.... una respuesta mas que clara y con muchas opciones para testear.... y en cuanto a lo que me preguntaba Dano... la potencia se pone en proteccion solo al conectar "+12", "rem" y "masa"

Voy a probar con todos los item descriptos y luego les cuento como me fue

Muchas gracias 
Salu2


----------



## Juan Jose

si quieres sube una foto de la unidad con la tapa de atras abierta para poder guiarte mejor con los controles pero yo arrancaria por testear la fuente elevadora debe ester en cortocircuito alguno de los canales y por eso alta la proteccion.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## burren

disculpen mi ignorancia   pero la entrada REM para que sirve lo que pasa es que el otro dia me llevaron a probar un amplificador de la marca punch creo o algo asi y yo en mi ignorancia pense que con solo alimentarlo prenderia pero cual fue mi sorpresa que no prendio y algo habia oido de una entrada "REM" pero no sabia ni para que servia y luego la coloque a vcc y asi ensendio el amplificador, no se si hise bien o mal pero me gustaria saber si es asi o como funciona, ops: y abusando de su sabiduria me preguntaba si lo puedo probar conectandole las entradas de un dvd comun y corriente, asi que agradesco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola burren.
La entrada REM que generalmente esta en el mismo conector a tornillos de la alimentación de la unidad es lo que denominamos ERy va conectada a VCC solo cuando pruebas la unidad en un banco de trabajo o para ver como anda. Pero.... cuando la instalas en el coche debe ir conectada a la salida REMOTO del reproductor de cd o autoradio o autoestereo o cdplayer etc.... para que cuando enciendes el estereo se encienda la unidad y no consuma corriente cuando el estereo esta apagado. Ademas, los cables de remoto generalemente no superan el milimetro de seccion mientras que los cables de alimentacion mas y menos de la unidad suelen llegar hasta los 35 mm siempre dependiendo de la potencia de la misma.
Si tu idea es utilizar la unidad con un reproductor de dvd hogareño tienes que intercalarle un interruptor entre el positivo de la fuente de alimentación y el remoto para encender la unidad si enciendes el reproductor de dvd.

NO utilises tensiones superiores a 13.2 vcc para esta entrada remoto ya que vas a quemar la unidad.

Espero aclare tus dudas y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## burren

muchas gracias Juan Jose Galleni mas claro ni el agua efectivamente si me quedo claro muchas gracias y este tema es apasionante voy a estarles dando lata    con su debido permiso, sale pues muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

erc153 dijo:
			
		

> Primero que todo agradezco mucho a Juan Jose, porque la verdad que te pasaste.... una respuesta mas que clara y con muchas opciones para testear.... y en cuanto a lo que me preguntaba Dano... la potencia se pone en proteccion solo al conectar "+12", "rem" y "masa"
> 
> Voy a probar con todos los item descriptos y luego les cuento como me fue
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Salu2



Hola ERC. Como te fue con la potencia, funciona nuevamente?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

